# Muscle growth with high rep training ? has time come to challenge our egos?



## Arnold (Jul 11, 2012)

Muscle growth with high rep training – has time come to challenge our egos? by Monica Mollica ~ trainergize.com In a previous article I reported the controversial results of a study that compared the muscle (myofibrillar) protein synthetic response of a traditional “bodybuilding” high-load low rep workout (90FAIL) to a higher rep low load workout [...]

*Read More...*


----------

